# PC Games 8/11: Brandneue Details zu Anno 2070 + Rennspiel Nail'd als Vollversion + Gamescom-Guide



## Petra_Froehlich (22. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 8/11: Brandneue Details zu Anno 2070 + Rennspiel Nail'd als Vollversion + Gamescom-Guide* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 8/11: Brandneue Details zu Anno 2070 + Rennspiel Nail'd als Vollversion + Gamescom-Guide


----------



## G-Lord (22. Juli 2011)

Nail'd schon als Vollversion, das ist einmal eine Überraschung!
Klingt nach einer tollen Ausgabe. Freue mich besonders auf die Anno 2070, Dishonored und Wargame Previews.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2011)

G-Lord schrieb:


> Nail'd schon als Vollversion, das ist einmal eine Überraschung!
> Klingt nach einer tollen Ausgabe. Freue mich besonders auf die Anno 2070, Dishonored und Wargame Previews.


 
Das dachte ich mir auch, aber es hat wohl auch nur gemischte Tests eingefahren


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Juli 2011)

G-Lord schrieb:


> Nail'd schon als Vollversion, das ist einmal eine Überraschung!
> ...


 Habe vor wenigen Wochen gerade erst die Demo gespielt. Wenn das so weiter geht, dann werden manche Spiele bald direkt als Heftvollversionen veröffentlicht.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Habe vor wenigen Wochen gerade erst die Demo gespielt. Wenn das so weiter geht, dann werden manche Spiele bald direkt als Heftvollversionen veröffentlicht.


 
gabs doch auch schon, der ganze F2P Krams gibts schon als Direct-to-Heftvollversion


----------



## KabraxisObliv (22. Juli 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch, aber es hat wohl auch nur gemischte Tests eingefahren


 
Das ist korrekt, aber alleine den Soundtrack ist das Spiel wert. 
Also das ist wirklich mal eine Überraschung.

Und Dishonored in der Vorschau, alleine der Artikel macht die Ausgabe schon kaufenswert für mich.

Außerdem Frozen Synapse im Test. Ich liebe das Spiel, ich bin sehr auf eure Meinung gespannt.
Ich habe mich schon lange nicht mehr so auf eine Ausgabe gefreut. Ein Report über Bethesda auch noch, weitere interessante Titel im Test und auf die Videos bin ich auch gespannt. Außerdem bin ich sehr gespannt auf das neue Anno.


----------



## G-Lord (22. Juli 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Außerdem Frozen Synapse im Test. Ich liebe das Spiel, ich bin sehr auf eure Meinung gespannt.


Stimmt, bin auch gespannt. Ein echtes Juwel meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## j1710 (22. Juli 2011)

endlich mal wieder Informationen über L.A. Noire als PC Version
darauf freue ich mich schon


----------



## Felix Schuetz (23. Juli 2011)

G-Lord schrieb:


> Stimmt, bin auch gespannt. Ein echtes Juwel meiner Meinung nach.


 
Überraschend viele unserer Leser haben sich einen Test zu diesem Spiel gewünscht. Auch wenn's also "nur" zwei Seiten im Heft sind - wir hoffen, ihr seid damit zufrieden. 

Felix
PC Games


----------



## Krampfkeks (23. Juli 2011)

Anno, Frozen Synapse, Dishonored, Nail'd. Respekt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juli 2011)

Scheint eine wirklich interessante Ausgabe zu werden. Ich freu mich schon auf morgen


----------



## G-Lord (23. Juli 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Überraschend viele unserer Leser haben sich einen Test zu diesem Spiel gewünscht. Auch wenn's also "nur" zwei Seiten im Heft sind - wir hoffen, ihr seid damit zufrieden.
> 
> Felix
> PC Games


Was heisst da "nur"? Bin echt überrascht ab diesem Umfang. Tolle Sache und schön dass die Meinungen der Leser berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Pope (24. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit dem Kopierschutz von Nail´d aus ? Da habe ich auf Anhieb nichts zu gefunden. Wäre schade, wenn die Vollversion mit Zwangsaktivierung oder ähnlichem einhergehen würde.


----------



## Martinroessler (25. Juli 2011)

Pope schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit dem Kopierschutz von Nail´d aus ? Da habe ich auf Anhieb nichts zu gefunden. Wäre schade, wenn die Vollversion mit Zwangsaktivierung oder ähnlichem einhergehen würde.



Also so weit ich das getestet habe, wurde die Aktivierung entfernt. Und das Spiel ist auch schon auf dem aktuellsten Stand.

Man muss bei der Installation zwar noch den Key eintragen, aber  bei mir startet das Spiel direkt ohne Aktivierung. 
Die activation.exe von Solid Shield, welche sich noch im Spielverzeichnis befindet, ist also scheinbar nicht mehr aktiv.


----------



## llanzelot (25. Juli 2011)

Wann erscheint immer der Podcast???


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2011)

llanzelot schrieb:


> Wann erscheint immer der Podcast???


 
Am Freitag.


----------



## Pope (25. Juli 2011)

Bei der Vollversion wurde die Zwangsaktivierung herausgenommen ? Sehr löblich. Dann will ich in unserem Spielerforum doch gleich mal Werbung für den Kauf der aktuellen Ausgabe der PC Games machen.


----------



## anjuna80 (25. Juli 2011)

Die Ausgabe ist meiner subjektiven Meinung nach mittelmäßig. Einige nette Previews, aber ausser Anno keine Überraschungen, und der Testteil mehr als mager (14 Seiten, maximal 2-Seiten-Tests), was aber natürlich auch an der Jahreszeit liegt. Dennoch hätte man vielleicht den ein oder anderen Test etwas ausführlicher schreiben können.

Die Mod-Vorstellungen fallen diesmal weg, find ich auch schade.


----------



## Seebaer (29. Juli 2011)

Solange bei *Anno 2070 permanenter Onlinezwang besteht, interessiert mich jeder Artikel absolut nicht. 
*


----------



## llanzelot (1. August 2011)

Wieder mal ein gelungenes Heft ;D


----------



## bravo (4. August 2011)

ab 27.7. im Kiosk, am 1.8. in meinem Briefkasten... immer das selbe


----------



## iFlo (4. August 2011)

Sehr schön  Muss mir das Heft noch unbedingt besorgen.


----------



## KayTeEm (5. August 2011)

bravo schrieb:


> ab 27.7. im Kiosk, am 1.8. in meinem Briefkasten... immer das selbe


 
Meins ist heute noch nicht da!


----------



## Krossfire1 (27. August 2011)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Solange bei *Anno 2070 permanenter Onlinezwang besteht, interessiert mich jeder Artikel absolut nicht.
> *


 
Wie gut das darüber bisher Null, Narda, Nichts bekannt ist......


----------



## McCool12345 (29. August 2011)

Juhu meine Pcgames war heut im Postkasten, jedoch wird DVD 1 im Laufwerk nicht erkannt !? Kein Autostart, Doppelklick aufs Laufwerk bzw öffnen der CD (mit beiden laufwerken getestet, sogar die vom Bruder) meldet Windows, diese CD Formtatieren um sie zu brennen zu können ??

Hat noch wer das selbe Problem ??


----------



## Enisra (29. August 2011)

McCool12345 schrieb:


> Juhu meine Pcgames war heut im Postkasten, jedoch wird DVD 1 im Laufwerk nicht erkannt !? Kein Autostart, Doppelklick aufs Laufwerk bzw öffnen der CD (mit beiden laufwerken getestet, sogar die vom Bruder) meldet Windows, diese CD Formtatieren um sie zu brennen zu können ??
> 
> Hat noch wer das selbe Problem ??


 
nein, die Post war noch nicht da (glaub ich)
aber wenn die nicht gehen sollte, was halt mal passieren kann, schreib halt ne Mail an Rainer und lass dir gegebenenfalls ne Neue zuschicken


----------



## McCool12345 (29. August 2011)

McCool12345 schrieb:


> Juhu meine Pcgames war heut im Postkasten, jedoch wird DVD 1 im Laufwerk nicht erkannt !? Kein Autostart, Doppelklick aufs Laufwerk bzw öffnen der CD (mit beiden laufwerken getestet, sogar die vom Bruder) meldet Windows, diese CD Formtatieren um sie zu brennen zu können ??
> 
> Hat noch wer das selbe Problem ??


 

Problem hat sich erldigt -.- lag wohl an windoof. Nach einem Neutstart waren keine Beanstandungen mehr vom Laufwerk !


----------

